# Koi hobby?



## silver.wolf.98837 (8 Jun 2015)

Hi all, looking for like minded koi keepers with an interest in veggie filters etc...... I have just ordered some floating plants to add to my in pond veggie filter 






Any specific recommendations for plants that are really good at removing the Nitrates,  photos are taken during me dropping 10% of the water during my usual water changes.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## foxfish (8 Jun 2015)

Watercress is great, it grows like no body's business!


----------



## zozo (10 Jun 2015)

Iridaceae (All that live in swamps, most common are yellow water flag, early flower), Hesperantha coccinea (crimson flag late flower), Hippuris (Mare's horse) tail),_ Typha (angustifolia, dwarf bulrush)_, nymphoidis Peltata (yellow floating heart, very invasive) All Nymphae's.. There are many more, but these are safe for foil garden ponts. Some others mostly the reet families root to strong and can puncture the foil or even crack the concret and drain the pond. So always ask for information if they are safe to use in your pond when rooting)


----------



## REDSTEVEO (26 Jun 2015)

Call that a pond! An Olympic swimming Pool more like!

The advert is wrong...Size does matter

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## silver.wolf.98837 (1 Jul 2015)

Marsh pennyworts arrived today (12off) planting them into aqua pots with the soil that they came with held down by gravel? Does that sound correct?

Sent from my GT-P7500 using Tapatalk


----------



## silver.wolf.98837 (1 Jul 2015)

REDSTEVEO said:


> Call that a pond! An Olympic swimming Pool more like!
> 
> The advert is wrong...Size does matter
> 
> ...


Steve
The pond is roughly 18 x16 ft with a curved front edge, pond volume 7500 UK Gallons

Sent from my GT-P7500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajm83 (1 Jul 2015)

So your 10% water change involves the removal and replacement of three and a half thousand litres?! 

Assume you're not on a meter! 

Edit: Just checked and it would only be a few quid. Quite surprisingly cheap actually.


----------



## silver.wolf.98837 (1 Jul 2015)

Yes I am on a meter, but get the discount for NOT returning the water to sewage/drains.

Sent from my GT-P7500 using Tapatalk


----------



## silver.wolf.98837 (1 Jul 2015)

What I do is drop the level 5-6" because the depth is just over 4' = 48" 10% roughly 5"

Sent from my GT-P7500 using Tapatalk


----------



## parotet (1 Jul 2015)

Ok


----------

